# What sites do you use?



## peaceloveandphotography (Jan 16, 2008)

So this is my first post. I have a few questions but I'll just ask one in this little section.

At this moment I am still building my portfolio so It's not REALLY even close to a "business". (although I've made a little money lol) Anyways a few months back I was trying to get a site built and since I don't know the first thing to building one I settled with homestead which is VERY easy to use.

BUT it's really boring and doesn't at all show my colorful personality. I'm looking for an inexpensive site that will show my portfolio but also a little bit of my personality. I can teach myself with the right tools, so I'd like to use flash. 

So what websites do you all use and do you have any tips on building it using flash?

thanks!


----------



## peaceloveandphotography (Jan 16, 2008)

nvm i did MORE research and found alot of you use portfoliositez.com and it really seems like the most affordable! so i answered my own question!


----------



## boomersgot3 (Jan 21, 2008)

I love them! Thier work is awesome and they are sooo quick to answer any questions I may ever have!!!


----------



## gshv (Jan 22, 2008)

You're welcome to use art/photo gallery site that I've built myself and use for my pictures - http://www.art-3000.com. My wife also uses it for her paintings. The site doesn't have many features yet, but it's free.


----------

